# Hash from a male plant



## BigBruce420 (Sep 7, 2006)

Alright, So I heard one could make hash from a male plant if so inclined.  I been growin this plant in my backyard over 2 months now and I just found out its a male, but its all I got and I really wanna make something of it.  So...can it be done, and if so, how?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

BigBruce420 said:
			
		

> Alright, So I heard one could make hash from a male plant if so inclined. I been growin this plant in my backyard over 2 months now and I just found out its a male, but its all I got and I really wanna make something of it. So...can it be done, and if so, how?


*Here ya go BigBruce420. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581&highlight=hash*


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 21, 2006)

Male plants are reported to have no THC, but they do have CBD's in ealy growth which change to CBN's in late growth. Both of which are medicinally good for ails ya!


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

I hate to tell you this, 

but give it up. your male plant isn't worth anything.
CBD's are the anti high. the most you can get out of that plant is a headache

I don't know how you didn't notice that it was male along time ago.

and if you only planted it two months ago, you probably missed the SEASON.
sorry you probably  started too late.
summer is almost over.

don't listen to the folks who tell you to soak it in isopryl alcohol, I think they just want you to get sick or burn down your house.
 If you wanna do something READ A BOOK. 
here's one for ya:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0929349059/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

don't take anecdotal information from a forum or a chat room.
I've heard so much baloney on this board it's not even funny.

next year, if you wanna grow outdoors get some REAL DEAL seeds. and kill all the male plants!


----------



## rockydog (Sep 21, 2006)

seattle420 said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you this,
> 
> but give it up. your male plant isn't worth anything.
> CBD's are the anti high. the most you can get out of that plant is a headache
> ...


 
Look I agree with you on the male plant being a waste of time. I do believe there was a better and less rude way you could put that. How can you say you've heard a lot of baloney on here. Everybody has their methods that work for them. I know that a lot of the people on this board are extremely knowledgable about this herb. Please be nice in your posts or dont post at all.


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2006)

> don't listen to the folks who tell you to soak it in isopryl alcohol, I think they just want you to get sick or burn down your house.



TBG's method is perfectly safe, both for consumption and in regards to "burning your house down". If you have some information to the contrary, post it.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think that he knows any other way, but to be a rude...


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 22, 2006)

Seattle, there's lot's of info online here's some links so you don't actually have to look them up yourself, enjoy!

cannabinoids

http://www.marijuanagrowing.com/article.php?sid=23

http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/emerging.html

http://www.ukcia.org/research/THCCBDWorkingMemory.pdf#search="marijuana CBD"

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm

http://www.druglibrary.org/SCHAFFER/hemp/medical/cannabid.htm


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

he was saying that is what he was against, and to read an actual book... like you can't be misslead in a book...


----------

